# Control de calefacción (tipo radiadores convencional)



## sargue (Feb 22, 2010)

Buenas,

Primer mensaje en el foro. Lo he encontrado haciendo algunas búsquedas y me ha parecido que probablemente me podáis orientar. Me interesa el tema de la domótica pero querria empezar por algo práctica y sencillo: la calefacción.

El tema es que vivo en una casa con calefacción de propano canalizado. Cuando me ausento algunos dias (un fin de semana por ejemplo) la casa queda muy fria a la vuelta. Tengo un programador semanal de esos tan chulos pero que pese a que tiene función de vacaciones no le puedes precisar la hora de manera que tampoco quiero que se pase el domingo que marcha todo el dia si voy a llegar a las 18:00. Dado que tengo un servidor linux conectado a internet y funcionado 24/7 he pensado aprovecharlo como pasarela para poder activar la calefacción remotamente.

Soy informático pero de electrónica y demás voy más bien justo. Así que mi idea es la siguiente, decidme si voy bien. El termostato lo único que hace es cerrar un circuito con un relé que activa o desactiva la calefacción. De manera que sólo necesitaria un relé controlado por el linux. La pasarela web y todo eso para mi es trivial de programar. He estado buscando algun tipo de relé usb o algo sencillo. Por suerte la caldera está cerca del servidor y podría tirar por usb.

Alguna recomendación o alternativa? Gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Como es la calefaccion por agua? La accion de encendido la puedes hacer via telefonica o como tu quieres por internet. Tienes que construir una interfase de control para el servidor linux sobre puerto paralelo. En forma remota ejecutas una rutina que accione y corte. Sino te animas a construir la interfase, hay modulos de domotica del tipo x10. googlea


----------



## sargue (Feb 22, 2010)

Si, son radiadores de agua con una caldera de propano combinando agua caliente sanitaria y la calefacción.

Entiendo entonces que podria resolver esto con un relé x10 ? Voy a ver que encuentro, gracias!


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

Aqui tienes un link de referencia http://www.domolandia.com/DOMOTICA-....html?osCsid=02b26b03e96464dfeeaa193334cf1931

Te preguntaba si era a con agua desde el momento que como sabras requiere de una inercia termica mas amplia, que el aire para que tengas en cuenta.


----------

